# بعيد من / بعيد عن



## shuaibah

بيتي أبعد عن المدرسة من بيتك:  [1]
My house if farther from the school than your house

[2]: It is far from the school: هو بعيد جِدًّا عَن        المدرسة


- Is my translation correct?
- Why is عن used in [2]? Can I not have used من?


I understand that من is used when comparing two things and with  
  ,اسم التفضيل


----------



## Xence

Hi shuaibah,

In MSA I, personally, would use من  with بعيد  only in a very few cases, as:

السوق بعيد من هنا

الأسعار أبعد من أن تنخفض


----------



## shuaibah

If I understand you correctly, using من after بعد is not the norm. 

My goal is to understand when to use عن or من properly. Does anyone have the rules as to which one is more appropriate?


----------



## Xence

shuaibah said:


> If I understand you correctly, using من after بعد is not the norm.


 
Quite so.
I think that the norm, if ever there is one, is: 

*قريب من*

*بعيد عن*


----------



## elroy

I agree with Xence.  I don't think there are always rules that determine which prepositions to use in different contexts.  A lot of them you simply have to learn.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
Hello,

My house is far *  from* the mosque.

Which  particle should be used to translate "*from*" ?


----------



## shuaibah

from is translated to مِنْ  The sentence will be:  بيتي بعيد من المسجد


----------



## Mahaodeh

I'm sorry Shuaibah, min is used for "close to", but it should be عن for far.

بيتي بعيد عن المسجد وبيتك قريب من المسجد


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Thank  you very much. How to learn this? Please.


----------



## ayed

_*3an*_ connotes(farness, remotenss)


----------



## shuaibah

Mahaodeh said:


> I'm sorry Shuaibah, min is used for "close to", but it should be عن for far.


  Thanks for the correction Mahaodeh. This is new to me


----------



## clevermizo

Ibn Nacer said:


> Thank  you very much. How to learn this? Please.



You have to memorize that عن is used with بعيد as well as the verb بعد يبعد meaning to be far from something. The usage of prepositions differs widely from language to language and there will not be a single Arabic word that is used in every instance of English "from."


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Thank you very much.


----------



## Linolenic

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
Hello,
Does anybody know the difference between بعيد من and بعيد عن?


----------



## barkoosh

No difference. But بعيد عن is more common.


----------



## Linolenic

شكرًا جزيلًا!


----------



## tounsi51

In North Africa, we say بعيد على


----------



## Hemza

I confirm, in North Africa (excluding Egypt), we use "ba3id 3ala" instead of "ba3id 3an". I wonder if both are correct...


----------



## Afsar

بعيد عن
قريب من


----------



## Bakr

As *barkoosh* said:

بَعُد الشَّيءُ أو الشَّخصُ عن كذا/ بعُد الشَّيءُ أو الشَّخصُ من كذا
*معجم اللغة العربية المعاصرة*


----------



## إسكندراني

بعيد على)) في مصر نستعملها في سياق بعيد على فلان وليس بعيد على مكان
مثلا (بعيدة عليك السكة انك تمشيها، اركب مواصلات) ء


----------



## Linolenic

نستخدم "بعيد على" في هذا السياق في الأردن أيضًا.


----------



## armom28

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
Explain the difference between these two

هو بعيد جداً عنِ الجامعة

هو بعيد جداً من الجامعة

Jazakallaah.


----------



## djara

armom28 said:


> هو بعيد جداً عنِ الجامعة
> 
> هو قريب جداً من الجامعة


Let's say that in such a context مع conveys the idea of closeness while عن that of distance and separation.


----------



## fdb

djara said:


> مع conveys the idea of closeness



I think you mean: من .


----------



## djara

You're right!


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Shouldn't we apply the tanween also on the adverbs بعيد / قريب  ?

Like this:
هو بعيداً جداً عنِ الجامعة
هو قريباً جداً من الجامعة


----------



## Matat

The tanween applied here is not the fatha tanween. Rather, it would be the dhamma tanween (i.e. بعيدٌ and قريبٌ). The words قريب and بعيد are acting as the predicates of nominal sentences, thus they will be nominative, not accusative.


----------



## armom28

aurelien.demarest said:


> Shouldn't we apply the tanween also on the adverbs بعيد / قريب  ?
> 
> Like this:
> هو بعيداً جداً عنِ الجامعة
> هو قريباً جداً من الجامعة



No friend.. Its marfoo'  It will be بعيدٌ

@djara Jazakallaahu khair.. I got it. So if something is near we use من and if something is far then we use عن


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Thanks guys


----------

